# Récupération données disque dur Imac



## fredada (26 Novembre 2009)

bonjour,

le disque dur de mon imac est KO, j'ai fait monter dessus un disque dur neuf.
J'aimerai maintenant récupérer mes données sur l'ancien disque qui m'a été restitué.
Quel câble permettrait de se brancher ?
Je ne vois que des broches, aucune prise qui permette de le relier à un cable usb ou fire wire,

merci de vos conseils, fredo


----------



## Arlequin (26 Novembre 2009)

hello

soit ide/usb soit sata/usb

ou mixte


----------



## fredada (26 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un cable sata.

Mais sur le disque dur western digital il y a bien une fiche 9 broches ressemblant à du sata mais un petit ergo empêche un cable sata de se brancher dessus...???


----------



## Arlequin (26 Novembre 2009)

fredada a dit:


> J'ai un cable sata.
> 
> Mais sur le disque dur western digital il y a bien une fiche 9 broches ressemblant à du sata mais un petit ergo empêche un cable sata de se brancher dessus...???



sata/esata, pas pareil


----------



## fredada (26 Novembre 2009)

pardon c'est 7 broches (et non 9 broches)


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2009)

un truc que je pige pas 
non , 2

1- tu ne fais pas de sauvegardes?
très risqué

2- si ton disque est KO , je vois pas ce que tu en tireras


----------



## fredada (26 Novembre 2009)

C'est un cable e-sata que j'ai, il ne rentre pas... (?)

Pour les sauvegardes en général j'en fait toujours mais ç'est tombé au moment où je ne l'avais pas réactualisée...

Donc, le technicien m'a dit qu'il avait tenté de récupérer les données mais ça paraissait pas gagné, qu'il pouvait poursuivre mais sans garantie et avec de la main d'oeuvre, je n'ai pas pris le risque.

Je tente de récupérer par moi-même les données avec l'application Data Rescue qui m'a déjà sauvé des données sur un disque KO.


----------



## Arlequin (26 Novembre 2009)

fredada a dit:


> C'est un cable e-sata que j'ai, il ne rentre pas... (?)



logique, je disais sata/esata, pas pareil

t'as pas un DD externe sous le coude ? et tu intervertis les DD ? (si même format et connectique of course)


----------



## fredada (26 Novembre 2009)

si j'ai un Safe disk 2,5 pouces de chez mac way, 

possible de monter le disque en panne dessus ?


----------



## Arlequin (26 Novembre 2009)

fredada a dit:


> si j'ai un Safe disk 2,5 pouces de chez mac way,
> 
> possible de monter le disque en panne dessus ?



pense pas

c'est du 3,5 dans l'imac non ?

edit: je viens d'ouvrir un safe mini 2, ce n'est pas cablé à l'intérieur, le connecteur est soudé au bridge, ça va pas le faire


----------



## fredada (26 Novembre 2009)

ah merci ! 
c'est cool je m'apprêtais à démonter mon safe disk...!

Oui je suis bête bien sûr on a un 3,5 pouces dans l'imac.

Je vais faire un tour chez surcouf pour voir s'ils ont un câble pour brancher ça...


----------



## fredada (27 Novembre 2009)

parfait chez surcouf j'ai trouvé un pack avec cable pour ide, sata et alim pour 14 euros.
Impeccable, j'ai réussi à récupérer les données principales.


Merci bien pour ces conseils rapides !
Salutations, fredo.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2009)

fredada a dit:


> parfait chez surcouf j'ai trouvé un pack avec cable pour ide, sata et alim pour 14 euros.
> Impeccable, j'ai réussi à récupérer les données principales.
> 
> 
> ...



bonne nouvelle

bonne journée

à+


----------

